# Where can I buy some Almond Leaves?



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hello, anyone know where I can buy some Almond leaves? You can pm me if you want with the details. Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Funny, I was going to ask the same thing...

The one site I know of (have never ordered or tried almond leaves before) doesn't have any in stock.
There is some on ebay, but for some reason, I am hesitant to order leaves from thailand!


----------



## masterbreed (May 9, 2006)

you can find them on betta sites


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Plus your 'USA supplied' leaves most likely come from southeast Asia regardless....

Bill


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

You're right Bill...I just kinda feel queazy about sending financial info, to someone I don't have a clue about over the internet to Thailand...

Protected by credit card and ebay, sure, protected from headaches no.


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Are almond leaves necessary? Do you have better results with almond leaves and tadpole health/ survival? Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I've always had good luck with the super exotic oak leaves from northern WI, and Kent Blackwater expert...I think I heard the Kent brand blackwater is no longer being made, and the stuff from Tetra seems to promote algae growth.
...I was just looking to try something new.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

How about this AquaBid auction. They take PayPal, and they even say that their leaves are organic. Thailand again though.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Well the Indian Almond leaves work really well in terms of adding tanic acid to the tad water and if you are working with either Phyllobates or Epipedobates, they will munch on the leaves over time. Sort of like a snack.

But they are not strictly necessary.

Bill


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies. By the way Brian and Bill the T&B Auratus I bought from you guy's at MWFF laid their first clutch on Tuesday. Just thought I'd share that with you guys. Thanks,
Steve


----------



## RBroskie (Jan 21, 2007)

got mine from blackjungle, they come in a pack of 5 and are HUGE! 5 bucks. they call them indian almond leaves but i am assuming they are the same thing.


----------



## fleenor1 (Feb 18, 2005)

EBAY.
I just did a seach "Indian Almond leaves" and there are a bunch of auctions. Most of them are shipping from Thailand but, I have never had a problem when I have ordered from Thailand in the past. Looks like most of them take Paypal too. 

Later,
Brad


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

I also had to order a box of leaves from Thailand or Singapore after Majestic bettas (where I normally get them from) went out of stock.

I had absolutely no issues with the seller that I used. I got 200 leaves (B-grade - who needs them perfectly flat?) and including shipping it was like $30 or something. If anyone is interested - PM me and I can find the seller's name.


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

How long did it take for you to get your leaves from Thailand?


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Somewhere between 2 and 3 weeks.


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Thanks for the quick reply. Besides almond leaves and oak leaves, what other leaves are good to use? Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I think I remember someone mentioned alder cones in an old post on tea recipies.
Think pine cone shape, but on alder brush, the cones are about the size of you're pinky fingernail.


----------



## fleenor1 (Feb 18, 2005)

I think that mine only took a week or a week and a half to get to me from Thialand. Be smart about buying them though. Make sure you use Paypal to pay for anything and never give your credit card number to anybody in another country.

I like the almond leaves because I can use one leaf if it is a smaller one or a half a leaf if it is big to make a gallon of tea. I just put the whole leaf in a gallon size jug with spring water and in about a week you have great tad tea. I have also been using just parts of the leaf in my tad containers with plain old spring water. This works awsome too. It gives the tad somewhere to hide and the will eat on the leaf too. I can make 7 or 8 - 32 oz tad containers out of one leaf that way. It has really been working good for me. I have only had one tad death out of about 50 tads this year.

Later,
Brad


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Thanks for the replies, I guess I'll just order some from blackjungle. As long as everything goes good with my eggs I'll be needing some leaves to make tea before the 15th. Thanks,
Steve


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

fleenor1 said:


> I have also been using just parts of the leaf in my tad containers with plain old spring water. This works awsome too. It gives the tad somewhere to hide and the will eat on the leaf too.


This is also how I do it. I find myself doing fewer water changes (i.e. none) - and feeding less often. It is also very nice as if am a couple of days late with tad feeding - I know that they still have plenty of food. Usually by the time the froglet morphs - all that is left is the leaf skeleton.


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Would I be able to just use Blackwater Extract and still have good results with the tadpoles? Thanks for all and any replies.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Detrick105 said:


> Would I be able to just use Blackwater Extract and still have good results with the tadpoles? Thanks for all and any replies.
> Thanks,
> Steve


Some even use just dechlorinated tap water in a cup and have "good" results.
I think a tad appreciates some sort of cover though.


----------



## fleenor1 (Feb 18, 2005)

I almost never do water changes any more for my tad containers. The only reason that I have done any in the past couple of months was because of over feeding with fish flakes. The only thing that I feed any more is HBH Frog and Tadpole bites. Those things never foul the water. At least in my experiences. 

I have used the black water extract once and did not like it. I went with the almond leaves because I had a bunch laying around from breeding bettas back in the day. I will never go back to using anything else because they are so easy to use and they are a natural product.

Later,
Brad


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Thanks everyone for taking the time to answer all my questions, I really appreciate it. Thanks again,
Steve


----------



## mack (May 17, 2005)

i just saw this post, and i have some indian almond leaves. i'll post in the classifieds.

mack


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I just got an order of 100 leaves today from Singapore (a popular vendor on ebay)...placed the order on the 8th, got them on the 19th...I've ordered lots of things from within the US that didn't get here that fast!


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

How are they? Is 100 alot? If you dont mind what was the total?


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I don't know yet, tannins take a couple days to leach out when you just let nature take it's course...

They look good, are huge, the leaves filled a 10x10x5" box completely, for $25 total...I didn't count them, but it looks like plenty!
I ordered the grade A leaves, but there are cheaper grades as well.

As far as the count, I think the count has to be spot-on to pass customs...one more or one less (last I heard) and the package gets sent back.


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hey Brian did you do anything to the leaves after you got them? Like bake them or rinse them? Thanks, Steve


----------

